# CNN Projections



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Vermont for Obama - 3

Kentucky for McCain. - 8

No other projections.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN calls:

Vermont for Obama

Kentucky for McCain

Electoral Count

Obama- 3

McCain- 8


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> CNN calls:
> 
> Vermont for Obama
> 
> ...



Quicker to the draw Crimson.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/63444-cnn-projections.html


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Quicker to the draw Crimson.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/63444-cnn-projections.html



By one minute.  lol

Threads merged.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> By one minute.  lol
> 
> Threads merged.



Boo! That's spreading the wealth!


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Boo! That's spreading the wealth!



Mmm...no, it's merging the wealth.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Mmm...no, it's merging the wealth.



Tis a joke j.

Mark Warner is projected to win Virginia.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Tis a joke j.
> 
> Mark Warner is projected to win Virginia.



Not good news for McCain.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mccain is in the lead...its over!

8-3!


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Mccain is in the lead...its over!
> 
> 8-3!



Whew! I can get some sleep now, I've been up for 2 days.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Mccain is in the lead...its over!
> 
> 8-3!



And Kentucky was such a blue state huh?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi let me introduce you to my friend called sarcasm


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Hi let me introduce you to my friend called sarcasm



Well obviously I just make a joke/sarcasm. Hence the .


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

mccain does have nice leads so far with 2% in in fl and va, I just saw on TV 53 and 54%

but it is just 2% in


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

What CNN just did was simply awesome.

That is the future right there.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah the hologram is pretty cool


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

20 years and that will be in our house


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

It's funny she said she was like Princess Leia, that's EXACTLY what I thought as soon as I saw her.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

help me john mccain!


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> It's funny she said she was like Princess Leia, that's EXACTLY what I thought as soon as I saw her.



Same here.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Indiana is tight. Things are looking good in Virginia.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Indiana is tight. Things are looking good in Virginia.



Only rural areas have reported. It will get much closer. Same goes for Florida. I figure in the next three hours, we'll know who the President will be, one way or another.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Indiana is tight. Things are looking good in Virginia.



They are showing Virginia right now.

The only two places counted are the rural areas.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

When Indiana is shown, things don't look good for John McCain.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

mccain takes W. virginia no surprise


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> mccain takes W. virginia no surprise





Obama looks up big in Florida thus far.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

That is totally cool.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> It's funny she said she was like Princess Leia, that's EXACTLY what I thought as soon as I saw her.



That thing was great!  Screw the election.  I want one NOW!  So many fun/naughty things I want to do.  

Was going to watch Fox for entertainment value, but going to stick to CNN now.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Obama looks up big in Florida thus far.



Look what areas are reporting.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Look what areas are reporting.



Oh I know.

Gonna be a long night.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Look what areas are reporting.





What areas?  Cnn.com is interviewing John Norris from MTV.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Missourian said:


> What areas?  Cnn.com is interviewing John Norris from MTV.



Surprised no other states have been called by CNN yet.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, gotta admit that was funny. 

It showed Maine <1%
Obama- 2
McCain- 1


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Surprised no other states have been called by CNN yet.



Give it about 20 minutes.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Fox calls S.C for McCain


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Fox calls S.C for McCain



As does NBC and probably CNN will.

S.C was already going for McCain now. It is N.C that will be watched.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Fox calls S.C for McCain




No surprise there.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> As does NBC and probably CNN will.
> 
> S.C was already going for McCain now. It is N.C that will be watched.



CNN is more cautious.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

I know, no surprise, I am watching Fox knowing you are watching CNN, wwant to see who is calling what the quickest and most accurate


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> CNN is more cautious.



Very true which is why I'm not so surprised they really haven't called any other states.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Indiana look scary.  And there goes S.C. for CNN.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

And there you go, CNN projects S.C for McCain. 

16-3 McCain.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

McCain- 16

Obama- 3


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Two minutes, then it gets interesting.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Two minutes, then it gets interesting.



That it will.

Update on CNN Projections:

MA, NJ, Illinois, Maine, Maryland, Delaware, CT, D.C all go for Obama.

McCain gets Oklahoma and TN.

Obama 77, McCain 34.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Fox Declares:

Mass- Obama 

Maryland- Obama

Illinois- Obama

D.C- Obama

Conn- Obama

Deleware-  Obama

New Jersey- Obama

Oklahoma- McCain

everything else too close to call


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Who's going to call Penn first?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow, fox didn't even mention Tenn yet


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> wow, fox didn't even mention Tenn yet



What I said. CNN had quickest of the draw there.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

McCain- 34

Obama- 77


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

oo maybe they did and I missed it cause the website has Tenn for McCain


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> oo maybe they did and I missed it cause the website has Tenn for McCain



Either way, that batch was horrible for McCain thus far.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

For those of you who had battleground (myself included) as a drinking word then you are most likely wasted at the moment if watching CNN.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Either way, that batch was horrible for McCain thus far.



not really,it was all states they knew were going blue


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

And across the board, McCain is doing not as good as Bush did in 04.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

mcconnell stays senator of Kentucky! declared by fox


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

and elizabeth dole is out


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> and elizabeth dole is out



That ad was the nail in the casket for her desperate ass.

Good riddance.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> and elizabeth dole is out



Opps.   Wrath of the Godless.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

New Hampshire- Obama

Fox


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> New Hampshire- Obama
> 
> Fox



They got it first. If it looks like Obama is going to run away with this, I'm tuning in to FOX to see the funeral.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

NBC might be eatin a little crow about Pennsylvania


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> NBC might be eatin a little crow about Pennsylvania



What makes you say that?


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

And 45-29 in the senate right now for Democrats.

6 needed for the majority, 15 needed for that cut off line.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> They got it first. If it looks like Obama is going to run away with this, I'm tuning in to FOX to see the funeral.



What would be considered a landslide?  In terms of Popular/Electoral Vote.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah, but Mcconnell kept his seat which was huge in kentucky


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> What makes you say that?



Call it a hunch.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

and what makes you think a landslide?  It very well could be but too close to call, none of the swing states are in.

Obama has won every state he was suppose to so far, its far from over atm


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

tymebeta said:


> What would be considered a landslide?  In terms of Popular/Electoral Vote.



8 popular points

30 electoral votes

In todays climate


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

tymebeta said:


> What would be considered a landslide?  In terms of Popular/Electoral Vote.



He wins more then a few swing states.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> and what makes you think a landslide?  It very well could be but too close to call, none of the swing states are in.
> 
> Obama has won every state he was suppose to so far, its far from over atm



What Crimson said.

Lulzy CNN poll: Obama somehow leading in WV.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> What Crimson said.
> 
> Lulzy CNN poll: Obama somehow leading in WV.



With less than 1% reporting. Seriously, if you're going to sit and watch every single number roll in, you need a hobby.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> With less than 1% reporting. Seriously, if you're going to sit and watch every single number roll in, you need a hobby.



No I just saw it on the screen, which I thought was funny.

Calm down J. I'm doing my homework anyway.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> and what makes you think a landslide?  It very well could be but too close to call, none of the swing states are in.
> 
> Obama has won every state he was suppose to so far, its far from over atm



Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that it would happen.  Just wanted to know what the "line" is so I could recognize it if it were to happen.  Or if Obama wins at all.

But, thanks Crimson.  I guess everyone's definition is different.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Shaheen wins in NH, beating the Republican incumbent.

Lautenberg wins in NJ. (Both Democrats)

Collins (Republican) wins in ME.

Biden wins his senate seat again in case Obama and him lose.

That's all according to Fox News actually.

I have both CNN and Fox on.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

NH for Obama.

81-34 McCain.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Penn goes Obama


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Penn goes Obama



Nvm, Fox.

Ouch for McCain.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

tymebeta said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that it would happen.  Just wanted to know what the "line" is so I could recognize it if it were to happen.  Or if Obama wins at all.
> 
> But, thanks Crimson.  I guess everyone's definition is different.



Actual definition is 55% popular vote and 60% of the electoral.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN has yet to call the Kentucky McConnell senate race.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Georgia goes to McCain


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> CNN has yet to call the Kentucky McConnell senate race.



Fox did like 10 min ago


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

Penn goes for OBAMA.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN calls Penn, any stations who haven't called Penn for Obama?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Georgia goes to McCain



damn. thought he had a chance there.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Georgia chambliss repub wins senate

dems gotta go 6/6 to get a filibuster proof senate


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Pennsylvania hurts


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Georgia chambliss repub wins senate
> 
> dems gotta go 6/6 to get a filibuster proof senate



I think they were fall close to the filibuster.

If Ted Stevens wins, that will be just wrong.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 4, 2008)

If Florida goes Blue, this is over.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Pennsylvania hurts



It does for McCain. 

I have both FOX and CNN on.

FOX has such a solemn mood right now.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> If Florida goes Blue, this is over.



I agree with that. Too much for McCain to overcome, especially by the time the west coast closes with California,etc.

I want to see if Montana goes blue.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Florida and Ohio are both looking blue. North Carolina is too close. Indiana is close.

McCain needs all four to win.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> It does for McCain.
> 
> I have both FOX and CNN on.
> 
> FOX has such a solemn mood right now.



I want to watch Fox but... I don't want to miss that hologram again.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Florida and Ohio are both looking blue. North Carolina is too close. Indiana is close.
> 
> McCain needs all four to win.



Obama will get Florida and NC.

Indiana will probably go red and not sure about Ohio.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

DavidS said:


> damn. thought he had a chance there.



That's like saying McCain had a chance in Pennsylvania and New Hampshire. No one in their right mind actually thought any of those things.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

"Godless Heathen" Kay Hagan beats Elizabeth Dole. 

Hurrah!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> CNN Projection:
> 
> "Godless Heathen" Kay Hagan beats Elizabeth Dole.
> 
> Hurrah!



CNN is slow, Fox reported that over 20 min ago


----------



## bigdaddygtr (Nov 4, 2008)

Kay Hagan wins!!!!!!!!!  I love it  And that means Obama will carry NC

This is gonna get ugly


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> CNN is slow, Fox reported that over 20 min ago



Fox is just reporting everything early to make up for that fact that they have no chance in this election.

CNN is being careful because they don't want to have another 2000.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Fox is just reporting everything early to make up for that fact that they have no chance in this election.
> 
> CNN is being careful because they don't want to have another 2000.



Exactly. They sure are a unhappy bunch tonight.

It is nice to see some of their faces when they have to predict a Democrat won.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection: Alabama for McCain.

102-43 Obama.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Fox is just reporting everything early to make up for that fact that they have no chance in this election.
> 
> CNN is being careful because they don't want to have another 2000.



They havent been wrong on anything


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 4, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeFi3SDi_n8]YouTube - Disney-MGM Studios 4th of July Fireworks[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection

Obama: RI (woot), Wis, Michigan, Minn, NY

McCain: Wyoming, ND.

Total: 174-49 Obama.

NO Projection for Arizona. Ruh Roh.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Arizona is now on top of my to-watch list.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Fox News just calls Ohio for Obama.


----------



## Dis (Nov 4, 2008)

bigdaddygtr said:


> Kay Hagan wins!!!!!!!!!  I love it  And that means Obama will carry NC
> 
> This is gonna get ugly



Wanna keep it to the CNN projections thread, rather than posting a new thread every time something trips your trigger?

Moving this.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> CNN Projection
> 
> Obama: RI (woot), Wis, Michigan, Minn, NY
> 
> ...



I'm surprised they called MI already. McCain's leading, even in some urban areas. Not that I think he can or will win, I'm just surprised CNN called it already.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I'm surprised they called MI already. McCain's leading, even in some urban areas. Not that I think he can or will win, I'm just surprised CNN called it already.



I was sorta surprised myself. Not good news for McCain.

And this is before states like California weigh in.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

Democrats Tom Udall for NM and Jeanne Shaheen in NH win.

Senate 2+ for Democrats.


----------



## Annie (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I'm surprised they called MI already. McCain's leading, even in some urban areas. Not that I think he can or will win, I'm just surprised CNN called it already.



Granted, valid point. Then again, the media has made clear that bias is not something they are looking at. 

Obama seems destined, I hope he finds some humility to go with destiny, though I'm skeptical on that.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

If Obama took Ohio, that's it.  Obama wins.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

Fox didnt call Ohio, they had the wrong stat eboxed and wyoming stays with repub senators blocks flilbuster


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Obama seems destined, I hope he finds some humility to go with destiny, though I'm skeptical on that.



Precisely. I also hope his wife swallows a humble pie, too. I really can't stand four years of her, more than anything.

But also, Obama's run a campaign of a 1,000 promises. He better be ready to deliver, or he'll be out in 2012.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Fox didnt call Ohio, they had the wrong stat eboxed and wyoming stays with repub senators blocks flilbuster



Obama's up in Ohio, but most of the areas reporting are urban areas. A lot of rural areas are yet to report.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Precisely. I also hope his wife swallows a humble pie, too. I really can't stand four years of her, more than anything.
> 
> But also, Obama's run a campaign of a 1,000 promises. He better be ready to deliver, or he'll be out in 2012.



I say give him a chance first and see what he can get done.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Fox News just calls Ohio for Obama.





Robert !! Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Obama's up in Ohio, but most of the areas reporting are urban areas. A lot of rural areas are yet to report.



What is more shocking to me thus far is CNN has not declared Arizona for McCain yet.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> I say give him a chance first and see what he can get done.



That's what I'm afraid of. What he's promising, I don't want. And with this insanely Democratic controlled Congress, he'll pass all of his handout bills.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Robert !! Grrrrrrrrr.



Not my fault THEY had the box checked wrong. 

I've been 110% correct otherwise so far.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

Georgia for John McCain.

174-64 Obama.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> If Florida goes Blue, this is over.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> CNN Projection:
> 
> "Godless Heathen" Kay Hagan beats Elizabeth Dole.
> 
> Hurrah!


That really made me happy. Elizabeth Dole is such a doosh.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Ravi said:


> That really made me happy. Elizabeth Dole is such a doosh.



And it's a plus for the Democrats in the senate.

We won't get 60 but it will be close.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2008)

Dis said:


> Wanna keep it to the CNN projections thread, rather than posting a new thread every time something trips your trigger?
> 
> Moving this.


Shat?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 4, 2008)

Ravi said:


> That really made me happy. Elizabeth Dole is such a doosh.





which make yew a DUcheSistah!


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> which make yew a DUcheSistah!


You get the crown, Princess Doosh.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

robert_santurri said:


> not My Fault They Had The Box Checked Wrong.
> 
> I've Been 110% Correct Otherwise So Far.



:d


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 4, 2008)

ohio to obama, presidency is over


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Mitch McConnell wins his senate seat.

And Obama wins Ohio according to Fox. Woot!


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations, President Obama.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Congratulations, President Obama.



[youtube]LTPiVKgGmP8[/youtube]


----------



## Annie (Nov 4, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Congratulations, President Obama.



Yep, let's hope the incoming administration is good for USA.


----------



## jillian (Nov 4, 2008)

MSNBC Hotline and CNN all called Ohio.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 4, 2008)

FOX called Ohio. I guess Joe the Fraud wasn't too much of a help.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

WV for McCain.

174 to 69 Obama.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> CNN Projection:
> 
> WV for McCain.
> 
> 174 to 69 Obama.


No surprise there...even with Cheney's incest joke.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Congratulations, President Obama.



Congratulations, America.  For once, you actually seem to be voting.  But don't you dare get lazy, voting is only the first step in this change.  Get shiet done!


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN is about to call Ohio after commercial.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jillian said:


> MSNBC Hotline and CNN all called Ohio.



CNN? Really where? They haven't yet on TV.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> CNN is about to call Ohio after commercial.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Annie (Nov 4, 2008)

tymebeta said:


> Congratulations, America.  For once, you actually seem to be voting.  But don't you dare get lazy, voting is only the first step in this change.  Get shiet done!



here's their chance! For certain. They need to grow up.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

jillian said:


> MSNBC Hotline and CNN all called Ohio.



You must be watching a different CNN. They haven't called it yet, but they're about to.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> You must be watching a different CNN. They haven't called it yet, but they're about to.



Fox News has Obama up 200-81

CNN currently has it 174-69.

This is before California.

Obama has this just about locked in with a win in Ohio.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 4, 2008)

[youtube]gb7nwoQVkQE[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Get the nail out for the coffin.

Ohio goes Obama.

194-69 Obama.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

NOW CNN calls Ohio for Obama.


----------



## Red Dawn (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know how Paperboy could have fucked this up so bad.  Paperboy had a poll the other day that had McCain up in Pennsylvania 53% to 33%, and tied with Obama in California


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> NOW CNN calls Ohio for Obama.



I guess they were REALLY making sure.

Now how soon will Obama get the magic 269..


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> I guess they were REALLY making sure.
> 
> Now how soon will Obama get the magic 269..



When California closes polls and is immediately called for Obama.

I'm just wondering why Arkansas, Mississippi, Louisiana, Kansas, and a number of other states that are clearly McCain's haven't been called yet.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> When California closes polls and is immediately called for Obama.
> 
> I'm just wondering why Arkansas, Mississippi, Louisiana, Kansas, and a number of other states that are clearly McCain's haven't been called yet.



I think so too and yeah. How about McCain's own state of Arizona? Or Texas?

The people in the Biltmore Hotel for McCain don't know the results so far.

But I know this much, when he finds out the results; somewhere Joe Lieberman is crying.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

New Mexico for Obama.

Louisiana for McCain.

199-78 Obama.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> I think so too and yeah. How about McCain's own state of Arizona? Or Texas?
> 
> The people in the Biltmore Hotel for McCain don't know the results so far.
> 
> But I know this much, when he finds out the results; somewhere Joe Lieberman is crying.



McCain is not in that ballroom. He's watching the results somewhere.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> McCain is not in that ballroom. He's watching the results somewhere.



Never said he was. He is most likely biting his nails and showing off his famous temper at the moment.

Sarah Palin is going to be the scapegoat come morning by the Republican campaign, but the RNC has other plans since they see her as the future.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

Iowa goes for Obama. (Red State in 2004)

Utah goes for McCain.

Obama 207 - McCain 89.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Amazing: Arizona is still too close to call.

If McCain loses that state, I don't know what to say.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

I really hope he doesn't.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

Arkansas goes for McCain.

207-95 Obama.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> CNN Projection:
> 
> Arkansas goes for McCain.
> 
> 207-95 Obama.







All I care about is this: Arkansas Secretary of State | www.ARElections.org


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> All I care about is this: Arkansas Secretary of State | www.ARElections.org





I was personally proud of my home state of Rhode Island voting Obama.

New England in general in fact has wiped Republicans out from their region.

I think Florida will be called for Obama soon, and there goes the election.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> America in general in fact has wiped Republicans out from their region.



Fixed.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 4, 2008)

Indiana is still too close to call. They need to call VA, NC and FL for Obama.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

VA and NC are too close to call. Florida is done.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Fixed.



 Not quite, the South hasn't quite yet.

Otherwise? Republicans are like a dying breed.

Obama is now also pulling away in the Popular Vote and this is before California.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Not quite, the South hasn't quite yet.
> 
> Otherwise? Republicans are like a dying breed.



Give it eight years, see what happens.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Give it eight years, see what happens.



What do you think will happen?

CNN Projection: 

McCain takes Texas

Now Obama 207, McCain 129.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> What do you think will happen?



What always happens: the people will get tired and flip back to Republicans.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> What always happens: the people will get tired and flip back to Republicans.



Unless Obama does good.

Miss goes for McCain.

207-135 Obama.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Not quite, the South hasn't quite yet.
> 
> Otherwise? Republicans are like a dying breed.
> 
> Obama is now also pulling away in the Popular Vote and this is before California.





RCP is still showing Obama 50%, McCain 49% in the popular vote.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

McCain is only 4,000 votes behind in NC now. However, Obama is now only 4,000 behind in Indiana.

Virginia is out of reach. And barring a miracle, Florida should have been called hours ago.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Missourian said:


> RCP is still showing Obama 50%, McCain 49% in the popular vote.



It was a mere 200,000 before.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> McCain is only 4,000 votes behind in NC now. However, Obama is now only 4,000 behind in Indiana.
> 
> Virginia is out of reach. And barring a miracle, Florida should have been called hours ago.



Unwritten rule:

After 2000, Florida will be allowed to go to 100% in before being called.


----------



## Red Dawn (Nov 4, 2008)

"Obama wins Colorado" - Rocky Mountain News


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

McCain takes lead in NC.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> McCain takes lead in NC.



Interesting.

Senate is now 54-37 Democrats.

I hear the house is going to majorly Democrat as well.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

All I can say is Bill Bennett is eating these liberal pundits alive. "Will Obama govern as the President of America, or will he govern as the President of the blacks, latinos, and youth?" Very intriguing, indeed.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> All I can say is Bill Bennett is eating these liberal pundits alive. "Will Obama govern as the President of America, or will he govern as the President of the blacks, latinos, and youth?" Very intriguing, indeed.



Of course plenty of people will not accept Obama as their president.

Plenty of people did not accept Bush as their president by the time this election rolled around.

(Unless of course you mean he will only try to help those people).

CNN has Al Franken up 3% in his race.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

MSNBC says McCain wins South Dakota.

Now will CNN follow suit?


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> (Unless of course you mean he will only try to help those people).



That's precisely what I mean. It's not rather or not the people will accept Obama, because we know they won't. Will Obama be a moderate President who gets things done by uniting the country, or will be continue his extreme leftist views and keep the country divided?


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> That's precisely what I mean. It's not rather or not the people will accept Obama, because we know they won't. Will Obama be a moderate President who gets things done by uniting the country, or will be continue his extreme leftist views and keep the country divided?



I can see your concerns and see what you mean.

I believe Obama will end up being a mdoerate President who will get things done by uniting the country.

And I just had to laugh at what CNN just talked about. Joe Lieberman is so getting kicked out no matter what.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> I can see your concerns and see what you mean.
> 
> I believe Obama will end up being a mdoerate President who will get things done by uniting the country.



Based on what? His past says otherwise.



> And I just had to laugh at what CNN just talked about. Joe Lieberman is so getting kicked out no matter what.



If they kick him out, they certainly won't have their filibuster.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Fox News projects OBAMA will win Virginia.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Based on what? His past says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> If they kick him out, they certainly won't have their filibuster.



They are going to end up with around 58-59. Therefore no filibuster anyway.


----------



## tymebeta (Nov 4, 2008)

YES more holograms!


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Another cool hologram by CNN.

This is surely the future.


----------



## Red Dawn (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Fox News projects OBAMA will win Virginia.




What a bunch of Marxists.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> What a bunch of Marxists.



And this shall be our Socialist theme song!

[youtube]jjXyqcx-mYY[/youtube]


----------



## Annie (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> And this shall be our Socialist theme song!
> 
> [youtube]jjXyqcx-mYY[/youtube]



I sincerely hope someone who cares about you captures this. 20 years from now, around the Thanksgiving or Christmas table they play it. Sort of like my brother's afro from high school via 1974.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> I sincerely hope someone who cares about you captures this. 20 years from now, around the Thanksgiving or Christmas table they play it. Sort of like my brother's afro from high school via 1974.



Like a joke I made is suppose to be bad for me? Calm down Kathianne.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 4, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Fox News projects OBAMA will win Virginia.



HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

DavidS said:


> HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!



At the top of the hour, Obama will inch closer.

I think personally the only way McCain win this now is winning California.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN projection:

Obama has been given Viriginia.

220-135.

Last time it went blue: 1964.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 4, 2008)

CNN Projection:

BARACK OBAMA IS THE NEW PRESIDENT!


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 4, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1hnly1saGY]YouTube - Barack Obama's Fireworks Show at the DNC! Crazy fireworks![/ame]


----------

